

Fluidinfo: an openly writable shared database - fosk
http://fluidinfo.com/

======
jayzee
I read the copy on the site and I have no idea of what they do/it does. I feel
that often there is a strong urge to 'talk up' your service by making it
grand. The problem with that nobody will use it because everybody thinks its
cool but nobody know what it actually is.

Simple copy please? Some examples straight off the home page so that I do not
have to look at the Developer'section?

~~~
phlux
I agree that their site is horrible in explaining what they do - but the
service is really really cool.

I have had trouble finding info on thier site in the past and mentioned it to
them - yet they havent updated it with a more newbie version....

That said, what is really cool about fluid info is that it lets you tag
objects arbitrarily. For example you can create an object such as a Server,
then you can apply any tags you want to it: hostname, IP, Make, Model, SN, PN
etc. Other people can create tags on it as well.

Their are some really interesting applications you can do with this.

~~~
terrycojones
Hi phlux - Thanks. We'll get there soon, I hope. Thanks a lot for persisting &
I'm glad you think it's cool :-)

Terry

------
irickt
From the developer docs: "... web based database that lives “in the cloud”.
Objects exist in the database (there is only one instance of Fluidinfo that
all users and applications share), users tag objects and (optionally)
associate values with the tags."

From the about page: "Fluidinfo is a single web of things providing a no-
questions-asked writable social object to represent each and every thing."

This is apparently a reinvention of RDF except centralized and proprietary. By
writing triples "anyone can say anything about anything."
<http://www.w3.org/TR/2002/WD-rdf-concepts-20020829/>

